

What If You Could See WiFi? - xmpir
http://www.mydeals.com/blog/what-if-you-could-see-wifi/post

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091261)

~~~
xmpir
I don't see the connection...

~~~
ColinWright
Oh, crap - sorry - posted the wrong link. My fault entirely - I'd done a
different search in between searching for the previous submission of this, and
submitting that link.

I meant this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6089264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6089264)

